# Elon Musk's Youtube channel



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

I thought I should share this on.
It's an interesting conversation, but you can just listen from 23:11 to 26:30
It's the best part for me. 
It's a great lesson and punch on the face for greedy companies and entrepreneurs.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Great video. Makes me feel even better about Larry Paige, knowing that he thinks in those terms as well.

FYI, I see little indication that this is an "official" Elon Musk YouTube channel. I'm guessing that some fan just created it and (re-)posted a bunch of Elon Musk videos to it. So it may be taken down at some point.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't know if it's his official Channel...
But they upload videos almost everyday at the same time...Around 01am(GMT) .. curiously...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> I don't know if it's his official Channel...
> But they upload videos almost everyday at the same time...Around 01am(GMT) .. curiously...


Muito obrigado, Gilberto!!


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

There are like 3 main Elon channels, I don't think he's involved with any but there is a ton of material out there. Most of it is a really good watch. I forget the name of the one but it's frustrating to watch their videos as they make every upload seem like he did an event JUST that day. It can be hard to place the timeframe the video happened in.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

in this case, usually are recent videos of apearance Elon did the last few days..


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> in this case, usually are recent videos of apearance Elon did the last few days..


Yeah some of them do a great job. I feel like some of the others are trying to be misleading. Could be an oil scare tactic. The one I can think of was Elon showing off Tesla's 'new' car on a morning show and it was a Model S but the video claimed it was from an event that morning.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It also strikes me how some videos suddenly appear on YouTube as if they were 'fresh' then you can tell they're not when Elon - who in any case looks younger than his real age - appears to be still as if he was (almost...) coming out of high school...! 
I've learned my lesson and keep watching for that now ...


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

At least one of the _'Elon Musk'_ pages on YouTube had been shut down for several months due to a _'Copyright Infringement'_ claim. Still, I enjoyed this video. I believe I had already seen it before. But it is a great one to watch.


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

Another Elon video


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

Why does that matter?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883231417529913345


----------

